# Canidae, Innova , Hills: Acetominophen???



## RegDunlop (Dec 22, 2009)

W T F?

I have been researching the right dry food for my new dog for about 6 weeks now, and today I found a report that Innova dry has Acetoiminophen (Tylenol) in it.

WTF

also listed were canidae and Hills

Pet Food Tracker: Canidae Dry Dog Food tests positive for Acetaminophen in Private Test


----------



## RegDunlop (Dec 22, 2009)

I bought my dog Innova dry, and Now I find it has acetominophen in it??


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmmm I haven't heard anything about that before but it's definitely disconcerting!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm highly suspicious about these claims.. SD, possible.. canidae.. possible, but Natura has an independent manufacturing facility which does thorough testing, and how do we know that the person didnt contaminate the food prior to sending it to the lab in order to sue the company?

I'm not saying that the food didnt have it, but it would be really hard to prove that it did since they probably would not reveal the lab results to the public.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh sh*t! Does that mean Evo too or just the Innova bags?

I've never heard anything about that...but I'm gonna look it up.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats almost laughable.....Why would they do something that would cost them money and then not get any return ???


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

RegDunlop said:


> W T F?
> 
> I have been researching the right dry food for my new dog for about 6 weeks now, and today I found a report that Innova dry has Acetoiminophen (Tylenol) in it.
> 
> ...


This goes back to an issue in 2006 that was brought to light in a pet food recall in 2007. 

So _please,_ don't get people all riled up about something that is no longer a public issue except for lawsuits! 

No offense, but the spelling is acetaminophen; just makes it easier to google if the spelling is correct. :wink:

Pax,


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Yikes that was a scare there! I just bought evo canned so yep still useing it!

Thanks SubMariner that was just something unfortunate back in the day! Not now thank heavens!


----------

